# Svoemesto Kayfun 5 square



## JVR1987 (20/8/20)

Hi all. What is your opinion on this Atty. Worth it? What type of draw can be expected and compared to what? Thanks


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/8/20)

@JVR1987 I have the special edition which is a 25mm so more deck room

My opinion maybe tainted as I am huge svm fan

Build quality is excellent , accessories galore and this is a legendary attire
Draw is a restricted dl but not tight - airflow is 3mm if I remember

Flavour is fantastic with simple builds but I guess the question is the flavour worth r2k .. 5 years ago yes, today no since atties is well advanced

Having said that I have bought 2 svm in the last 60 days


----------



## alex1501 (20/8/20)

JVR1987 said:


> Hi all. What is your opinion on this Atty. Worth it? What type of draw can be expected and compared to what? Thanks


----------



## JVR1987 (20/8/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> @JVR1987 I have the special edition which is a 25mm so more deck room
> 
> My opinion maybe tainted as I am huge svm fan
> 
> ...


You are in deed a fan. I can one for R1500. Not sure if its worth it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JVR1987 (20/8/20)

i


alex1501 said:


>



Saw this, but his vapes he enjoys differs alot to mine so not sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (20/8/20)

JVR1987 said:


> i
> 
> Saw this, but his vapes he enjoys differs alot to mine so not sure.



I have kayfun 5 22mm version. Airflow goes from loose MTL to restricted DL.
On the one in the video air-holes are quite a bit bigger and allowing for less restricted DL.


----------



## JVR1987 (20/8/20)

Yeah its exactly the same one I can get. Not very familiar with HE devices. They must be worth what you paying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (20/8/20)

Personally I wouldn't pay R1500, but you have to decide.


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/8/20)

Brand new delivered from uk this atty is gbp88 so the age of the atty would dictate the price ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JVR1987 (20/8/20)

alex1501 said:


> Personally I wouldn't pay R1500, but you have to decide.


Its in an almost new condition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JVR1987 (20/8/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> Brand new delivered from uk this atty is gbp88 so the age of the atty would dictate the price ...


Do you have reliable sites in the UK you have ordered from before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/8/20)

JVR1987 said:


> Do you have reliable sites in the UK you have ordered from before?


@JVR1987 absolutely ... cremedevape

Reliable and gbp33 for 3 day dhl delivery..customs approx r300 with r150 fee for dhl included

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JVR1987 (20/8/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> @JVR1987 absolutely ... cremedevape
> 
> Reliable and gbp33 for 3 day dhl delivery..customs approx r300 with r150 fee for dhl included


Not bad at all. Thanks will go have a look.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/20)

Kayfun 5² is a good RDL vape... it's a big tank. Good vape thou and R1,500 is a steal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/svoemesto-kayfun-five²-rta.t50217/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

